# Campaign launched against working holiday visa price increase



## Editor (Oct 30, 2012)

Australia's tourism industry says it is strongly against the government's plans to apply a 28.6% increase to the Working Holiday Visa.*With around 30 of the most significant youth and backpacker products across Australia represented by the Australian Tourism Export Council (ATEC), the organisation will spearhead the issue on behalf of the industry with a joint [...]

Click to read the full news article: Campaign launched against working holiday visa price increase...
Please come back to discuss the story here in this thread.


----------

